# Halloween 2005



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey All,
Just wondering what new props you are thinking about building or buying for your haunt in 2005? For my haunt of 2005 I am going to make 2 Skeletons in the Cage, A Static Prop Grave Digger, A huge Spider, Spider Victum, tombstones, and burried Alive Coffin.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, I'll be certainly adding a scarecrow scene to the yard this year, as well as making a first attempt at Monster Mudding (a grim reaper statue for the cemetery). Also, since I'll be wearing my vampire costume for another year or two, I'm going to build a full-sized toe-pincher coffin for me to emerge from when the TOTs come to the door.

I was looking at the Goblin Bluckies you posted in another thread and if I can hunt down some Bluckies early enough in the building season, I'd like to build three or four of those, otherwise those will be a 2006 project.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yea I hope I can find some bluckies too its been 2 years of trying to find them. Yea I am also going to make a full-sized toe-pincher coffin so I can put an animated prop in it. Monster Mud is a lot of fun to do that is what I am making my grave digger out of. Grave Digger Thread


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I also want to make this with Monster Mud, Click I think you will like it too Zombie


----------

